# Jens Pulver Walk in T shirt



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Jens Pulver's WEC 47 Walkout T-Shirt Kicks So Much Ass

I want one!!!


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Haha what an awesome tee


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Cool tee - Plus I think Jens is awesome.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Very cool, Jens is awesome but have you seen the Clay Guida shirt? http://www.cagepotato.com/clay-guidas-ufc-107-walkout-t-shirt-fckin-rad, now that I'd buy in a heartbeat...


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

omfg, matt just threw a spanner in the works with that link


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Gotta be the kimbo slice T


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

We've got that in!!! click the T shirt and if you buy one dont forget ukmma10 at checkout for 10% off


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Really? Shite, I was telling myself it'd be really hard to get and that I was going to save the money anyway... You got it in XL mate? I may have to purchase.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yup got small-XXL in


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

the picture is very similar to "eddie the ed" (Iron Maiden's logo)...very cool Tee - only problem I have is Clay G's hair gets on my nerves - when he's in someones guard and sweaty and sticking it in their face...I'd have to nut him.

Appers the new generation of Silver Star Tee's are gonna have a cartoon type feel to em - very cool tho - I like em alot (Lloyd Christmas stylee).


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

i want the new anderson silva silver star tshirt


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Tri-Coasta x Joe Lauzon UFC 108 Cornermen Tee


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

that pmpit green machine Tee (top right hand corner) rocks my world as well!!!!!!!.


----------

